# Best time for soil test?



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

Is there an ideal time of the year to do your soil test? The reason that I ask is because I am curious that if you are in the middle of applying fertilizer /nutrients does this reflect in the test results and possibly show a "snapshot " of that particular time and necessarily the overall condition of the soil.

Thanks @GreenHorn


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

FYI "Soil Test General Guidelines"
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3124
and
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7162


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks @Ridgerunner


----------

